# Homemade ATV backseat / Lowtech *******



## Ole Nasty

So I made my wife a passenger this weekend. I bought a pretty decent boat seat from Academy for $34, it folds, its cushy, has metal hinges and is covered in waterproof material. I had some 3/4" marine grade plywood laying around so I traced my back rack, cut it out and painted the ever-livin' snot out of it. I attached the seat to the wood using some bolts that were longer than the ones supplied with the seat, some lock washers and some large fender washers. I then used some u-bolts to attach the wood to the back rack. I also picked up some grab handles from Home Depot that are used for fence gates. I'm gonna put some ammo cans or some other waterproof boxes on the side when I get around to it too. If the wood doesn't hold up I'll replace it with some steel plate or something. All in all I got less than $45 in this project.













For footrest I used some of these mounted to the fenders with large fender washers on the backside, cost $5 each at Norther Tool


----------



## Polaris425

Cool


----------



## battledonkey

Definitely unique. Let us know how she likes it after a ride.


----------

